# HTST C1.5 Silo Seal



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

24 hrs starts now - full price £9.99 inc vat - offer price £7.98. kicking off with the 100ml - 250ml mid next week










clicky

shipping tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Will there be an offer on the 250ml aswell rob??


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Rob, placed my order.

Was hoping to pick up some C5 but you're out of stock, never mind! 

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hiya,

How long would 100ml last? How many cars will it cover?

I think I'll get some of this along with a few other bits. Not sure whether to wait for the larger size though.

Cheers


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Watch the video!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> 24 hrs starts now - full price £9.99 inc vat - offer price £7.98. kicking off with the 100ml - *250ml mid next week*





twoscoops said:


> Will there be an offer on the 250ml aswell rob??


As above


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Ordered, thanks!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

i'll be waiting for the 250ml next week


----------



## chrisbal (Sep 12, 2010)

Order placed thank you


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I got that thanks but that could just be rob telling us that the 250ml bottles will be released next week. I was asking whether there would also be a deal on them.



DW58 said:


> As above


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gonna place my order soon 



twoscoops said:


> Yeah I got that thanks but that could just be rob telling us that the 250ml bottles will be released next week. I was asking whether there would also be a deal on them.


Rob said in the other thread the 250ml bottle works out the same price (per ml) as this offer and it won't be discounted.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mate



Pezza4u said:


> Gonna place my order soon
> 
> Rob said in the other thread the 250ml bottle works out the same price (per ml) as this offer and it won't be discounted.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

PM sent Rob about collecting


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ordered along with T1 

Your transaction ID for this payment is: 0C5270819C460935M.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Gtechniq order id: 8463

C1.5	3	100ml	C1.5 Silo Seal 
C3	1	0.5l C3 Smart Carnauba 
P1a	1	500ml	P1 Nanocomposite Polish 

Total: 60.95

Funny how I only wanted c1.5 lol...


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Will give the 100ml a go and hopefully order 250ml next week  Thanks Rob.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

oh go on then, Order id: 8458

C1.5, T1, and Gwash


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

dam i hate Gtech offers i always seem to buy more lol 

order id: 8483


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Rob Managed to get it didnt think I would !!!
Order ID 8486
Cheers Kev


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

order placed along with some I1. Be interested to see how this lasts on trim as C4 was unavailable

Tim


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Oddly enough, one of the guys at work was singing the praises of this product about 10 minutes before i clocked it was on special! Many thanks, ordered just now and looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

How does one set an alarm for the 250ml...

Sorry to be pushy, any idea on dates for the offer Rob? Very keen you see :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep missing these offers....


----------

